# ... BIG auction in Iowa this week ... cars, tractors, toys, bikes ...



## Rollo (Jun 27, 2017)

http://www.sullivanauctioneers.com/auction/huge-collector-car-antique-tractor-collection-2/


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2017)

They are going to need more than five days.... Unless they are doing big lots of stuff.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Lots of cool stuff there. I was wondering how long it would be before someone posted this one up! V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 27, 2017)

WOW! Dude had some $$$$!!


----------



## jkent (Jun 27, 2017)

Cars are bringing BIG $$$ too.
has anyone checked the results of day 1?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 27, 2017)

That ain't @oldfart36 house? Lol.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 27, 2017)

man I thought I had some stuff. that guy got it going on dammmmmm son :eek:


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 28, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## kreika (Jun 28, 2017)

Amazing collection! Digging those 58-60 Impala's.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 28, 2017)

kreika said:


> Amazing collection! Digging those 58-60 Impala's.



ya that black 59 cov sold for for like 50,000 not bad  of a deal for that one I see car,s out hear like that going for 80,000 to 100,000


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 28, 2017)

Convertible Zephyr.


----------

